# Ghosts!?!



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Now for the question. Who believes in ghosts?

A good friend of mine put a picture of a girl that was see through on his facebook. He swore up and down his house was haunted. One night during a UFC pay per view a handful of people saw it and he finally got a picture. I have asked him numerous times and he still swears it is real. I still say it was something photoshopped but it definitely is his house. His mom posted on there apologizing for not believing him all the years he has told her. He is 32 now and he was living there by himself since he was 16. I got the picture for everyone to see.










My aunt has told me many of stories about the house that her and my cousins live in. The guy she used to be married to was a Vietnam Vet and he said there was a couple of things to happen that made his hair stand up worse than anything he experienced in Vietnam.

At the plant I do security work at there has been 3 people die that we know of. The 4th died a couple of months ago. Just fell over one afternoon in the smoking area outside. The next day it rained and where his body was the ground was dry. Freaked alot of people out. One of the guys that worked in the lab took pictures. There has always been weird unexplainable things happen. It is one thing working nights when people are here. It is another thing to work nights when you are the only person in a 2,000,000 + square foot facility. Hearing what sounds like someone walking thorugh the offices. Doors shutting. Doors being opened after they were closed and no one was hear. Machines running though no one is working inside the plant.

Now I asked because. I work the 3rd shift and there was a woman that worked in receiving and a guy that worked in the chemical lab. Now he retired so it is usually just the woman in the plant and I am in the offices. I will periodically go check on her because she is very heavy set and the last thing I want is for her to have a freaking stroke or heart attack. I have been back there talking to her after she has unloaded the truck and we (including the truck drivers0 have sworn sometimes we see something out of the corner of our eyes.

The other day I went back there to check on her and she was shaken up. She told me she actually saw the guy that had died in the snoke area outside standing in the plant looking at the door that lead outside to that area. She had goose bumps on her arms and you could see the hairs standing up. She swears it was him because he was the only person to wear a fishing/photography vest in the plant everyday.

tonight I was sitting here watching the cameras. Outside the office at the main door it looked like someone was shinging a flashlight on the sidewalk or like a white trash bag blowing. I get up walk outside and don't see a thing. So I walk back in and still see it. The monitor nor camera is messed up. So I called Dora and a guy named Todd to come and check it out. We were sitting there and it did it again. So i walked outside and stood in front of the camera. They said you could see it around my leg area, but I never saw anything. Right after I walked in and it completely stopped.

I don't believe in ghost. I have heard if you don't believe you are more apt to see one. I have been to places people say were haunted but I have not seen anything.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I am no expert, but I know for a fact, that being around areas that are high in electrical current, can affect the mind and body......I have lived in my current home for approx. 12 years....for the first 5, no problems, after that, everytime my wife or I went down by the washer and dryer, we would have the hair stand up on the back of our neck, and have the feelings that someone was there watching.....one day, I actually saw a person dart across a doorway downstairs, and could describe him from head to toe, even though it was only for a split second.........I have a 75 year old aquaintance, that is a dowser, and I have seen him do some incredible things......he told me to take a piece of thick wire, and wrap it into a coil, and place it against the wall, facing out, in front of the washer dryer......I did check it out, and this IS an area that has high electrical current ie. plugs, breaker box, etc.........I did what he suggested, and it hasen't happened since....a little hair thing once in a while......he said that it draws current away from the area, and directs it out the wall towards outside...if it works, who am I to argue?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

berettabone said:


> I am no expert, but I know for a fact, that being around areas that are high in electrical current, can affect the mind and body......I have lived in my current home for approx. 12 years....for the first 5, no problems, after that, everytime my wife or I went down by the washer and dryer, we would have the hair stand up on the back of our neck, and have the feelings that someone was there watching.....one day, I actually saw a person dart across a doorway downstairs, and could describe him from head to toe, even though it was only for a split second.........I have a 75 year old aquaintance, that is a dowser, and I have seen him do some incredible things......he told me to take a piece of thick wire, and wrap it into a coil, and place it against the wall, facing out, in front of the washer dryer......I did check it out, and this IS an area that has high electrical current ie. plugs, breaker box, etc.........I did what he suggested, and it hasen't happened since....a little hair thing once in a while......he said that it draws current away from the area, and directs it out the wall towards outside...if it works, who am I to argue?


Did it work or did your mind just "think" it worked? The mind is a very powerful and convincing thing. ;-)

I've seen some things people would call ghosts. More like a guardian angel in one case. Once, I was very sick when I was a boy and so was my whole family. My father was especially ill. (flu got us all at the same time). Well, I'd woke to find that I couldn't open my eyes. Massive eye boogers had sealed my eyelashes together and I was kind of freaking out. So, I stumbled my way to my parents room while rubbing my eyes and when I got there, I called out for my mom and dad. Right then, my eyes came unstuck and I opened my eyes to see what appeared to be an angel over my dad, praying. It looked as though it was startled, turned it's head toward me and then vanished. Leaving only that sun spot like outline in the air over their bed.

I've told this story to others and some are quick to believe. Others have said it was probably a result of medication and having just rubbed the crap out of my eyes, possibly distorting my vision a bit.

Either way, I "know" what I saw. What I don't know... is if it was real or not.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It's working, mind or otherwise.............I do believe in residual energy, that is, energy left behind, by an energy source.........


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

What were they smoking? Must be some of that good stuff:smt033


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

That is what I asked him. They drink, but they don't smoke unless you count cigs.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, to look on the bright side, at least she is a pretty, hopefully friendly ghost, as opposed to an evil chain dragging ghost, or a grotesgue headless ghost that moans, beware!, beware! I'd ask him about the history of the house, usually very old house's with a deep and dark past contain ghosts', especially one in which a killing or massacre was involved for those who which reside.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Do we have a sub-forum for Ghostbuster "Proton Packs"?


----------



## slong115 (May 16, 2012)

I voted 'not sure' but I did hear a comment on TV one time about this subject that went something like "Some people say ghosts have to be seen to be believed. Others thing they have to be believed to be seen". Never had any paranormal experiences my self but I try to keep an open mind about it. Photography can show some strange things that might have perfectly normal explanations. Also photos are awfully easy to manipulate. There were some really good fake photos from many years ago and the technology of today makes them even easier to do so I tend to be skeptical of photographic evidence. Not saying your friend manipulated the photo but there might be a perfectly rational reason for that photo, too.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

The thought of someone, whom I cannot see, walking around in my home, terrifies me... dead or alive doesn't make much difference.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

From what he has told me over the years, is that stuff gets moved around, he hears noises. He told me awhile back that he had see a ghost and I laughed and he described her looking like that. It isn't any girl he knows or knew. It took 6 years after he told me to get the picture. Him his girlfriend, and 2 of their friends said they saw her there just staring at them for minutes. he was able to get his cell phone and get the picture.

Now I am not saying they are full of BS. To me one of them could have done some computer editing to get that. Like I said though I don't believe in ghost.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Brevard13 said:


> From what he has told me over the years, is that stuff gets moved around, he hears noises. He told me awhile back that he had see a ghost and I laughed and he described her looking like that. It isn't any girl he knows or knew. It took 6 years after he told me to get the picture. Him his girlfriend, and 2 of their friends said they saw her there just staring at them for minutes. he was able to get his cell phone and get the picture.
> 
> Now I am not saying they are full of BS. To me one of them could have done some computer editing to get that. Like I said though I don't believe in ghost.


Well, there is only one way to find out. Invite yourself over to spend a couple of nights to see for yourself if the house is haunted. Wooooh!:watching:


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Try setting up an outdoor wildlife camera???????????


----------



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

I voted unsure. Iv never seen any real undeniable proof, but have certianly been places wher just suddenly hair stands ip and u go from perfectly comfertable to feeling the strong urge to promptly re-locate. Also was an experience with my friend and i alone camping in the middle of nowhere at about 2 am on a freezing, rainy night, heard a small dog yspping nearby and a mans voice yelld for it got up and looked nobody there no tracks no way in or out other than a couple miles walk or a gravel road which we would have heard a vehicle on so i dunno


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

I've heard for a long time that 'orbs' in pictures are ghosts. I am a professional photographer for 7 years now and a hobbyist for decades before that. I take LOTS of pictures, many at night.

I've never seen a single orb or oddity in a picture. Till 2 years ago.
My family went camping at Gettysburg and we were in the devils den area after dark -with lots of other tourists. I took many pictures and many had orbs in them. Only here. I can't explain it.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I believe especially since there is more evidence now.The orbs are suppose to be energy balls.Alot can be explained scientifically.There is alot that cant.I believe especially since going to Sloss Furnace in Birmingham,Ala.The site is full of trajic deaths.Souls with unfinished business.From what I understand there are 2 types,residual and intelligent.Some seem to be demonic and some to be angelic in nature.I grew up listening to stories as La. has a rich history of vodoo and legends.The ghost of newborn unbaptized children are known to be mischevious in nature.I firmly believe in God so by saying that I also believe in demons.It is an act of faith and both go hand -in -hand.Like anything else a little truth and an active mind create fantastic stories.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Nope. Sorry.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I do.I never really saw anything that didn't put a question in my mind about an explanation but I have felt the hair stand up and suddenly get an odd feeling and chill like something passed through me,and that annoying feeling someone is watching you when nobody is around, but....

I was 15 or 16 when my grandfather died so after my Mother and I swapped places with my Grandmother (step) I had his bedroom.One night I was laying there waiting to fall asleep and heard my name as the foot of the bed next to my feet went down like somebody sat down on it.I immediately sat up and was staring at my gun cabinet that he made me and saw nothing.Then,the the foot of the bed and my feet raised back up like they should be.Freaked me out at first but figured it was him checking in.The house was the first on the street right next to the graveyard (about 40 acres worth),sitting at the kitchen table I could look across the driveway at his and my blood Grandmother's grave.My Mother always told me when I was about 3 I'd go sit on her gravestone and talk to her.

I believe in them,and that we aren't alone in the universe.


----------



## walts (Jul 14, 2012)

lol, looks like Elmo crapped his pants. 

In all honesty, people have been searching for ghosts forever and just about every single high profile pic or evidence that has been presented has been debunked. I assume the pic was taken on a cell phone? There are some cool apps that will add in a realistic ghost to any photo...


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I would love to see a scientific study done at places such as auschwitz-birkenau or a death camp.I believe in spirits and phenomena exist solely cause they cannot all be disproven.Yes some or over active imagination or natural phenomana but ther is alot that cant.I think it is faith based.


----------



## D-Ric902 (Jul 19, 2006)

"Ghosts are at least as real as dreams"
Isaac Azimov


----------



## Stang.racr (Sep 2, 2012)

I believe, I've never seen one though


----------



## HOPELESS (Sep 1, 2012)

Can anyone prove that there isn't any


----------



## AntzMa (Sep 6, 2012)

The guys in this video sound like idiots, but hearing a grown man scream the way this guy does kinda makes it a little believable.

Ghost Girl Full Version Higher Quality - YouTube


----------



## AntzMa (Sep 6, 2012)

I say yes I believe in ghosts. Saw a few weird things with my own eyes happen at my grandma's house the week my grandpa died. My grandma's cup of coffee fell off a table right in front of my eyes and it was nowhere close to the edge of the table and no one was anywhere near it. A box of foil that was sitting on the top (7 feet high at least) of a cabinet in her kitchen fell off the shelf. I never saw any figure or outlines or anything, but felt like he was there and didn't feel scared or threatened. Everyone and the house was full would just stop and look at eachother with that "did you just see what I saw" kind of expression. It was only that week and nothing like that's happened since then.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Was Grandpa very tall and generally clumsy?

I always wondered why the manifestation of ghosts often involve knocking things over or throwing objects across the room. If you could interact with the environment, why not just pen a quick note, or even tap out a brief email, "Hey! It's the former owner of this house. I'm stuck here to haunt the place for eternity, so please do me the courtesy of refraining from roaming the joint in your boxers. Much appreciated."


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I heard a lot of ghosts, at night, when I was a kid. 

After I grew up and became more objective, I finally understood that there was a rational explanation - it was just that same old closet monster that has been following me to every house I've ever lived in.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Hate to resurect this (AAAAH) but this is wird-besides the GF going to Cassadaga to a haunted hotel with friend and getting orb pics previously mentioned.Yeah,OK,I see it.

Her father built a house next to us for her daughter,she moved so we would take it over to double the property and the daughter moved back and moved in.Of course every day our 4yd old granddaughter would come over and she always talked about ghosts and seeing a woman in her room.OK,child's imagination at play.They move and we take it over recently,go in and are working on some finish work that he saved money on to have basic living areas done.Her dogs mother is purebread husky that comes out in the howl and tail,but dad's a pit/black lab mix he gets the black/size from but damn he's got a pit skull and brain.To be continued.

We aren't in the house 3 days and OK?Our master bath has a pocket door opening into a hallway with a walk-in closet on one side,the other has a baby one and a pocket door entering a crapper about like a decent Wallyworld.At the end of that it Ts into the shower and tub with the double vanity between.She tells me the bedroom pocket door locked on her when I woke up,OK.NEXT morning she wakes me up to let her out,nada,doesn't work.I tell her I'll be right back to fire up a nicotine hit and sumbeech,she opens.OK,door's freaky.

The dog.This dude won't come near the bedroom door,but since we have cats also there's no way he's pissing on the furniture at night.He stays at his home outside or in our room period,and guess where he doesn't wimper and bark.We have to put him on a leash to get him in the room for bedtime and shut it,do our gig and hit the light.This dude paces for minutes,looking down the bathroom hallway,then finally lays in front of the main door.At least 4 times a night I hear him pacing near the wallway opening,then to the bed,and finds somewhere out of direct sight of the full lenghth of the hallway.In a month being here he's litterally jumped on us in bed in the wee hours a few times definately disturbed.Weird.

I've never really seen squat above that but I get some unexplainable dreams weekly and a serious feeling someone has eyes on me at times in our side of the house.I could care less but the dog is killing me pacing and standing for minutes after waking me up during the night.Weird crap I can't explain,and I already know the sounds of this house.

Should I have someone go to the hood for a nicklebag and give him a shotgun at bedtime?Kidding of course on that part,pun intended.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If you allow your mind to believe in ghosts, then chances are, you'll experience them at some time. 

I'm not a religious man. Never have been, never will be. For me, religion is the biggest fraud in the history of the world, ever perpetrated on man, by man. 

When you don't believe in heaven or hell, you find that you have a lot more inner peace and the ability to focus and concentrate on issues that truly exist and matter. 

Could God have been a space alien? :smt083


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I've always been skeptical of them and still am,seeing is believing and I've yet to see one.It also doesn't mean they don't exist.I've never seen air,but I believe in it.It bothers me I can't explain it,one room of the house our dog freaks out over,but 2 of our cats constantly try to get into it and they never went into our room.Last night the dog was outside because he just wasn't going in (and didn't bark which is very rare),and the cats pissed me off because they were litterally climbing the wall and door wanting in.Animals have senses far exceeding ours,something's up here because it changes daily.Don't know, but the deal with the animals is really starting to aggrevate the hell out of me.This crap just needs to stop.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

I believe. I remember seeing my grandfather twice, shortly after he passed away. I was 5, so I always thought it was imagination or maybe someone that looked like him. When my dad passes 5 years ago, when I was 45, I was driving down the road heading back to mom's house the day after he passed after buying a new suit. I met my dad walking down the road toward me. He had on his jeans and a white T-shirt and his aviator sunglasses. He always wore his jeans and white T, but rarely wore those sunglasses. In fact, he had them stuck up in the headliner of his airplane for years and I honestly don't remember him wearing them much, even when he flew. Looking back, I wish I would have stopped and faked being lost and ask for directions, just to see what would happen...that's the only two things like that I've ever had happen. Both were weird, but kind of gave me a peaceful feeling...maybe trying to show me there is life after...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My youngest brother died at the age of 48, on Jan. 10, 2010. 

My mother passed at the age of 77, on July 23, 2012. 

I was hoping that if there was any kind of after-life, one or both of them would have tried in some way, to let me know that there was, and all was okay. 

My mother did believe in the here after, and if there was some way of her to make that known to me, she would have been the kind to have done so. 

I can be a very patient man, and I still hope.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

http://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o729/geneseeriver/image_zpsafb3db24.jpg

*They made a movie about ghosts. Think it was based on a true story*

http://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o729/geneseeriver/image_zps464bf72e.jpg


----------

